# German Shepherd Wolf Hybrid?!?!



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

Yep you read that correctly. Last night I was talking to my sister about her new pomeranian puppy when I decided to check out craigslist for my area, I've never been keen on people selling pets off there but I always look incase theres a rescue situation. Anyhow as I'm looking I see "German Shepherd Wolf Cross" as this peeked my interest in clicked the link and found that this person wasn't too far from me so I contacted them only to find out that they were moving and had to rehome the dog that night (they were leaving at 5 am) on a limb I talked to my SO and he gave me the okay to go visit this boy to see how he got along with my girl, fast forward about 6 hours later and here I am with a Wolf Hybrid in my bed. The owner said he was German Shepherd and wolf and thats it, but I'm guessing he's definitely something else and I doubt he's very high content. He's the sweetest dog ive ever met and super submissive, not at all how I've read high content wolf hybrids act. So I guess my question is, have you ever met a wolf hybrid? How did they act and what was there content? I've done alot of research on wolf hybrids and usually am the one to call people out when they tell me they have a "high content" wolf and it behaves like a golden retriever. But now that I have one I curious as to what others have experienced. I think he may have some malamute or Husky, but he most definitely is German Shepherd. Let me know your thoughts! 

Also I posted some pictures with this, he has a really coarse coat and is severely skinny but weighs 97lbs so he's going to be a massive boy when I fatten him up. I'll get more pictures when we go out today too!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Really need some better pictures to make any judgments about his breeding, but those eye rings are quite typical of the Shiloh shepherd. (Yes, Shiohs come in short stock coats as well as long coat.) They are generally much bigger than GSDs, and have milder temperaments. So, could be that rather tahn a wolf hybrid.

Get some better daylight pics, PLEASE! Really can't tell much from the ones you posted.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

Sunsilver said:


> Really need some better pictures to make any judgments about his breeding, but those eye rings are quite typical of the Shiloh shepherd. (Yes, Shiohs come in short stock coats as well as long coat.) They are generally much bigger than GSDs, and have milder temperaments. So, could be that rather tahn a wolf hybrid.
> 
> 
> Get some better daylight pics, PLEASE! Really can't tell much from the ones you posted.


Will do! I don't think he's full Shepherd though, just based off his body type and feet! And his coat isn't Shepherd like either.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

Got some pictures while we went out to potty. You can see that his tail curves up, he does that when he's happy and it hangs when he's relaxed. And then his paws are pretty big and kind of bulky, not boney like a Shepherd, which is why I think he may have some malamute or Husky in him, but his face and head scream Shepherd and he frequently naturally stacks himself.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

The wolf hybrids I've known were submissive and skitterish/shy with people. Some were dominant with dogs, some just ignored them for the most part. Most would bite if they felt cornered. None were good pets.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

Deb said:


> The wolf hybrids I've known were submissive and skitterish/shy with people. Some were dominant with dogs, some just ignored them for the most part. Most would bite if they felt cornered. None were good pets.


Yep! That's what I've always heard. He is definitely skittish though I wouldn't say shy, but skittish. I know low content hybrids are more like dogs which is what I think he may be. Then again it's all just speculation and testing would probably be the only way to ever really find out. 

Before I got my girl I did a ton of research of hybrids which is probably why I'm in such mental debate on what he may actually be. My guess is like a malamute Shepherd thing, with the potential of being a low content hybrid. But for his personality I can't see him being mid to high at all.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

And the skittishness could be from not being socialized or just not leaving home too often. A true hybrid would be extremely anxious and the ones I knew you wouldn't be able to get near if you suddenly placed them with someone new and in a new place. But he is a very pretty boy!


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

Deb said:


> And the skittishness could be from not being socialized or just not leaving home too often. A true hybrid would be extremely anxious and the ones I knew you wouldn't be able to get near if you suddenly placed them with someone new and in a new place. But he is a very pretty boy!


Right, thats what I've observed in the high and mid content. I did know someone who's grandparents had a low content one and he behaved like a dog.


----------



## Bjax (Nov 23, 2016)

Honestly doesn't look that wolfy. Low content if anything. What I see is the head of a dog, proportions of a dog, curled tail... I'm thinking Sheperd/malamute (or the like) is more probable.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I see a lot of Malamute as well. There doesn't seem to be anything wolf in the head or face. With that said, he could very well be low content and I am basing that on him being 97#s and underweight. Shilohs are rather uncommon, I doubt that would be in the mix.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice looking boy. Hopefully he's a mix of other than wolf. Many areas have strict laws concerning them. Currently there is a story circulating FB of what looks like a black GSD being detained by AC for suspected wolf content.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yska's said 
"fast forward about 6 hours later and here I am with a Wolf Hybrid in my bed"

why in the world would you do this. You don't even know the animal - whatever it is .

yska's said
" He is definitely skittish though I wouldn't say shy, but skittish. "

you don't know the animal with less than 24 hours of having him . Skittish , could turn on 
a dime out of a defensive reaction. 

how clever though for the owner to promote the dog as "wolf" . Mission accomplished as far as getting attention!

yska's "I see "German Shepherd Wolf Cross" as this peeked my interest "

who needs to "unload" an animal because "were moving and had to rehome the dog that night (they were leaving at 5 am) 

no responsibility there . didn't care - first come - gets the dog .

was it even their dog?


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

Use picture below for reference. 

He's got some German Shepherd but I doubt he has wolf in him. If he does it's low content. Don't have any experience with wolf hybrids but from what I've read they're supposed to be unstable.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If I had to come up with two purebred guesses it would be Malamute, Elkhound. I would have him checked for a chip. What did you have to pay for him? He could be stolen, who knows. The hour deadline raises a red flag to me. Call AC or some shelters to make sure no one is missing a dog like that. I would check if they really moved as well.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, Shilohs are a rare breed, and the tail carriage is supposed to be the same as the GSD. They were crossed with a giant malamute in the 1990's, which is what caused the breed to split from the GSD.

Agree he's likely a malamute/GSD mix, but could be a bit of wolf in there as well.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sunsilver said:


> Yes, Shilohs are a rare breed, and the tail carriage is supposed to be the same as the GSD. They were crossed with a giant malamute in the 1990's, which is what caused the breed to split from the GSD.
> 
> Agree he's likely a malamute/GSD mix, but could be a bit of wolf in there as well.


Yes, but Tina did not like the resulting temperament issues and cut all of the Mal mixes from her breeding program.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> If I had to come up with two purebred guesses it would be Malamute, Elkhound. I would have him checked for a chip. What did you have to pay for him? He could be stolen, who knows. The hour deadline raises a red flag to me. Call AC or some shelters to make sure no one is missing a dog like that. I would check if they really moved as well.


the hair coat and tail carriage, colour, the facial features are really elkhound / keeshond spitzy type 

but those are even rarer .

there are a lot of red flags in the disposal of this animal.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

did you get medical records?
vaccinations - proof of rabies ?


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah I definitely agree with what everyone is saying about him being Shepherd×Malamute. Thats the first thing I thought as well! If any very very low wolf. He's a real sweet dog, he's doing his best to get through this day, I'm sure he's extremely confused and heartbroken. He's sweet as ever towards humans and very submissive towards my female. Poor boy just doesn't know what's happening. 

From what the owner told me was that he had a home lined up for him when she found she was moving but they bailed out very last minute. She did give me full medical records, his current vaccinations page, and his rabies tag as well as the name of his vet for reference.

I didn't pick him up because he was part wolf, I knew that the possibility of that being true was slim to none, i picked him up because it broke my heart to see a GSD having to be rehome because I know how attached they get to their owners and since I have experience I figured I'd offer to take him. She rehomed him for 150 so I don't think she was set out to make a profit just ensure he was going to a home that knew what they were getting their selves into. Our state doesn't have laws against wolf hybrids but even so I just wouldn't want to tell anyone that he was, as I'm not even entirely sure myself! 
I also am still in contact with the owner and she has encouraged me to stick into contact with pictures and updates, from what I see she really cared about him. Also it wasn't an hour deadline! It was a day because the initial people had bailed out which left her scrambling to get him rehome. 

No matter what he actually is I'm very glad I did rescue him because he is so sweet and needed a home that could take care of him and knew something about the breed (German Shepherd) plus put some proper weight on him.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

I personally just can't really see him being wolf, he's so Shepherdy and I've never owned a mal or a husky but he does look pretty close to the Mals ive seen. His paws and tail especially. His colour is very striking though, I feel really blessed to have such a beautiful boy living under my roof.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

I don't think he's a wolfdog. Just look at the eyes. Most wolfdogs have wolf eyes, which are really almond shaped, have a serious tilt to them, and range from light gold to deep amber in color. Dog eyes are much flatter, rounder, and usually are some kind of brown or blue).


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks to be mal x to me. Has what I would call agouti coloring. I wouldn't put it out on anything that it's a wolf cross. Probably isn't anyways and lot less hassle wherever you go if you're not having to backtrack on the statement.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

Galathiel said:


> Looks to be mal x to me. Has what I would call agouti coloring. I wouldn't put it out on anything that it's a wolf cross. Probably isn't anyways and lot less hassle wherever you go if you're not having to backtrack on the statement.


Right? 

I thought of sable but was thinking Agouti possibly too. 
I actually told my SO that if rescued this guy he'd have to call it just a GSD cross. Not because of legal problems but because I know how people are where I live. 

Plus, I refuse to misrepresent to people how a real wolf dog would act and cause them to go out and get one! This boy is very sweet and social and doggy definitely not a wolfy part about him other then his general look!


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

Kyrielle said:


> I don't think he's a wolfdog. Just look at the eyes. Most wolfdogs have wolf eyes, which are really almond shaped, have a serious tilt to them, and range from light gold to deep amber in color. Dog eyes are much flatter, rounder, and usually are some kind of brown or blue).


His eyes do look kind of odd to me but I think its because he's part Mal and has a fat head lol!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Yes, but Tina did not like the resulting temperament issues and cut all of the Mal mixes from her breeding program.


Actually, that's not true. The malamute's name was Secret Samson Woo, and if he was not still in the pedigrees of the Shilohs, they would be full-blooded GSDs. He was the only outcross Tina did that was not to a GSD. (Okay, Sabrina's pedigree was really sketchy, but she was still registered as an AKC German Shepeherd)

I used to own an ISSR Shiloh, and was a member of the club, and there are lots of Shilohs out there with Samson in their peds. And there are LOTS of Shilohs out there with temperament issues, mainly fearfulness. At nearly 3 years old, my Shiloh was scared to death of kids, men and numerous other things, so I reluctantly rehomed her as a pet. So many other owners were having similar issues that I decided I wanted nothing more to do with the breed.

I've since had someone tell me Samson was actually a full-blooded timber wolf, which would explain a LOT!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I can only go by what Tina told me. And she did make some outcrosses to other breeds too but was not happy with them either and eliminated them from her program as well. I don't recall the other breeds. For some reason, Tina was never really able to fix size reliably in her dogs and that is the reason she made these outcrosses, at least this is what she told me.

I had two GSD/Shilohs back in the early/mid 80s, just before they became their own breed and were still registered as GSDs.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Gotta admit, you could be right - I've heard a lot of rumors! But it definitely wasn't Samson she culled from the pedigrees. He's in just about every pedigree I've seen of the recent ISSR dogs. Anyway, gonna let this drop, as it's OT...


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Well whatever he is, he sure is pretty!


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

Here's a nice pic of him! Sorry if these are sideways, im on my phone and just kind of hope for the best!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

I know he's new to your household but I think he needs to be fed a little better.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

She knows that, squerly! 

That's the first photo I've seen that makes him look a little wolfy. I think it's the eye shape, also the colour looks a little light in that photo. The big feet and the lack of hind angulation also add to the wolfishness.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Sunsilver said:


> She knows that, squerly!


I didn't read the entire thread before I made the "needs to be fed" post so if it's already been mentioned I apologize. I'll bet he's gonna like his new home (and the food) better than his old home though! :thumbup:


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Call the vet tomorrow and see if you can get more information on the dog. The whole story sounds off.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

squerly said:


> Sunsilver said:
> 
> 
> > She knows that, squerly!
> ...


No i agree! We're taking things slow so his stomach isn't destroyed by the new food but we're making a plan to get him back to a healthy weight!


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> Call the vet tomorrow and see if you can get more information on the dog. The whole story sounds off.


Yes that's the plan! Want to get some good info on him and a good check up to see how he is. 

I guess I don't think the story is too odd because where I live its sadly way too common to see this type of thing and there's actually quite a few people with "wolf hybrids" are they actually hybrids? Very doubtful but most people think they have them. It's also very common around here to have a dog like this guy misrepresented as a wolf hybrid, usually to make a quick buck by selling them for 1000's of dollars. 

And then you have people everyday trying to rehome their dogs for various reasons, some are so desperate they just give them away for free. Ive seen so many PB shepherds being rehomed for the sheer fact that the person didnt realize what it took to care for them. I'm just happy he didn't fall into the wrong hangs no matter what breed he is, he needs someone who can care and train him properly.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

Sunsilver said:


> She knows that, squerly!
> 
> That's the first photo I've seen that makes him look a little wolfy. I think it's the eye shape, also the colour looks a little light in that photo. The big feet and the lack of hind angulation also add to the wolfishness.


Yeah he has his moments where he looks super wolfy, but so does my Shepherd so I try not to look too much into it lol. I just accept the fact that he's part Shepherd and roll with that. Funny enough more people have guessed he's Shepherd then they guess my PB is!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

After watching the Iditarod, he resembles some of the sled dogs. Many are mixed breeds. I think he is a gorgeous dog. Take it easy with him, don't trust him too soon with you or your other dog. It takes about 4 weeks before you see the real dog.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> After watching the Iditarod, he resembles some of the sled dogs. Many are mixed breeds. I think he is a gorgeous dog. Take it easy with him, don't trust him too soon with you or your other dog. It takes about 4 weeks before you see the real dog.


Definitely we've been treating him as if he has had completely no training at all, he's usually around the house with a leash too so we can watch him. He has submitted to my female almost instantly so we'll see if that continues. From what I can see he's a pretty chill and submissive dog, seems to just allow other dogs to do what they want. 

I also have been slowly testing him in various ways, like messing with his ears mouth and feet as well as making sure he knows he's working for food and that it's not his. He doesn't seem to mind hands by his face while he's eating or drinking either which is good. 

Its a slow and steady process! But so far he's been a very good boy. Just needs some formal training!


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

Got this really lovely picture of him too. He's definitely eye catching and a lover. He's the type of boy who thinks he's a lap dog and just wants to snuggle. Doesn't know his own size.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Why do you have a prong on him?


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

He is gorgeous, and lucky to be in better hands. There's so much misinformation on wolf dogs since a lot of people will call anything a wolfdog just to make money off of them it seems. At least, the ones around where I live don't look remotely wolfy and it's frustrating to see people keep buying into it to continue the misrepresentation. Anyway, I've found this website is helpful on reading up on identifying wolfdog content in case anyone wants to check it out

Wolfdog Content - Pack West Wolfdog Rescue


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

Cascade said:


> He is gorgeous, and lucky to be in better hands. There's so much misinformation on wolf dogs since a lot of people will call anything a wolfdog just to make money off of them it seems. At least, the ones around where I live don't look remotely wolfy and it's frustrating to see people keep buying into it to continue the misrepresentation. Anyway, I've found this website is helpful on reading up on identifying wolfdog content in case anyone wants to check it out
> 
> Wolfdog Content - Pack West Wolfdog Rescue


Yes I totally agree, people misrepresent here too and so many people are uneducated that they don't realize what they have is just a plain old mixed dog. I usually suspect that over any content of a dog being wolf! 

Thank you so much for that link, its really great and super educational!


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Why do you have a prong on him?


That is what he is being trained in. It's what my girl was trained in as well and now she walks fine with and without it. I prefer it over a flat collar any day as it is less likely to damage their throat if they're pulling. And he's too strong right now for a harness, that will just give him more ability to pull. 
So it's just a simple guide to help him walk more easy as well as being able to give him a correction if needed. Though even if he did walk quietly I still prefer prongs, flat collars are for tags in my opinion. And no reason not to use training equipment when you know how to properly use it.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

ThroughYska'sEyes said:


> That is what he is being trained in. It's what my girl was trained in as well and now she walks fine with and without it. I prefer it over a flat collar any day as it is less likely to damage their throat if they're pulling. And he's too strong right now for a harness, that will just give him more ability to pull.
> So it's just a simple guide to help him walk more easy as well as being able to give him a correction if needed. Though even if he did walk quietly I still prefer prongs, flat collars are for tags in my opinion. And no reason not to use training equipment when you know how to properly use it.


I'd get to know him and vice versa before I started training or using corrections. Look up two week shutdown. You could possibly be in a honeymoon period...


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

ThroughYska'sEyes said:


> That is what he is being trained in. It's what my girl was trained in as well and now she walks fine with and without it. I prefer it over a flat collar any day as it is less likely to damage their throat if they're pulling. And he's too strong right now for a harness, that will just give him more ability to pull.
> So it's just a simple guide to help him walk more easy as well as being able to give him a correction if needed. Though even if he did walk quietly I still prefer prongs, flat collars are for tags in my opinion. And no reason not to use training equipment when you know how to properly use it.


You plan on giving a correction to a possible wolf hybrid of unknown history that you just got?


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

ThroughYska'sEyes said:


> That is what he is being trained in. It's what my girl was trained in as well and now she walks fine with and without it. I prefer it over a flat collar any day as it is less likely to damage their throat if they're pulling. And he's too strong right now for a harness, that will just give him more ability to pull.
> So it's just a simple guide to help him walk more easy as well as being able to give him a correction if needed. Though even if he did walk quietly I still prefer prongs, flat collars are for tags in my opinion. And no reason not to use training equipment when you know how to properly use it.


I am totally with you on this one. I just got a prong collar and it is doing wonders for my dog. Tried a harness and it was a failure as my dog is too strong for it. Plus a harness and all these other positive humanetraining tools do not help on a prey driven dog who was once a stray that had to eat small animals. A prong collar has actually helped my dog a lot.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ThroughYska'sEyes said:


> Definitely we've been treating him as if he has had completely no training at all, he's usually around the house with a leash too so we can watch him. He has submitted to my female almost instantly so we'll see if that continues. From what I can see he's a pretty chill and submissive dog, seems to just allow other dogs to do what they want.
> 
> I also have been slowly testing him in various ways, like messing with his ears mouth and feet as well as making sure he knows he's working for food and that it's not his. He doesn't seem to mind hands by his face while he's eating or drinking either which is good.
> 
> Its a slow and steady process! But so far he's been a very good boy. Just needs some formal training!


sleeping in the bed hours after bringing him home and "He doesn't seem to mind hands by his face while he's eating or drinking either which is good. " (why) -- is not slow and steady - more like full steam ahead .

now that I have read page 5 and was iinformed of the prong collar and training --- once again not slow and steady , but full steam ahead !

You don't even know the dog . Yet.

corrections on a dog that is skittish - submissive , who has no reason to trust you can result in either a surprise reaction or a complete shutdown , trust never to be established.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

carmspack said:


> ThroughYska'sEyes said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely we've been treating him as if he has had completely no training at all, he's usually around the house with a leash too so we can watch him. He has submitted to my female almost instantly so we'll see if that continues. From what I can see he's a pretty chill and submissive dog, seems to just allow other dogs to do what they want.
> ...


We are working with him as best we can with the what we know and what we're learning. I'd rather start training him immediately and establish boundaries then let him run amuck and think he can get away with anything and everything he's too big to allow that. 

Of course I don't intentional put my hands in or around the food dish as he's eating, as like you said we don't know him but from what I've experienced with him (picking up food around his bowl and him stepping away for me to put it back in) I am making more of an assumption that he doesn't seem to mind. 

But we are being conscious of him being so unsure of everything and nervous over stuff. Everything is so new to him so I treat it like I did Alyska's fear phase. I don't personally think a prong collar is jumping head first as I know when and how to use it. Right now it's being used strictly for the purpose of learning to walk nicely so no corrections are being made, and he hasn't needed any either. Building trust first and making him feel comfortable and like he has someone looking out for him is my biggest concern.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well you clearly do know how to train a dog ... but you are moving a bit fast. In as much as the two week shut down was already suggested ... see the first link here.:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

Welcome aboard and Thank You for saving him.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

Chip18 said:


> Well you clearly do know how to train a dog ... but you are moving a bit fast. In as much as the two week shut down was already suggested ... see the first link here.:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html
> 
> Welcome aboard and Thank You for saving him.


I'll take a look and keep that in mind! Thanks for all the help.

So far things are going as well as they can so hopefully I can educate myself more and help him transition into his new home!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

cloudpump said:


> I'd get to know him and vice versa before I started training or using corrections. Look up two week shutdown. You could possibly be in a honeymoon period...


Quote from Susan Clothier: "a new dog had three questions: 1. Who is in charge? 2. What are the rules? 3. Where do I (dog) fit in?" I (WD) have always started training form the every first day with all my fosters and my own. it has worked well. I think the sooner there is clarity the easier they fit in. My other dogs were also trained and obedient so that did help. But the newbies were crated if not supervised for the first few weeks.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I have had unknown dogs in my home and would never put a new dog into the situations you are. Not on the bed and not into an intense training session. First thing would be to get a full vet exam, including parasite tests even if he already had one with the last owner. He is way too thin. Then I would want to see how he settles in. I had one dog that was very calm and submissive for the first month. Month 2 things started showing up and eventually the dog put teeth on someone. Do you have fostering or adoption experience with unknown German Shepherds? You are in the honeymoon period.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> cloudpump said:
> 
> 
> > I'd get to know him and vice versa before I started training or using corrections. Look up two week shutdown. You could possibly be in a honeymoon period...
> ...


This is how I feel too, I'm not expecting leaps and jumps from him, just basic obedience. I know that giving them a job and obedience training helps them feel more confident and like you are in charge and looking out for them.

We're still making sure to be well aware that he's new and we arent trusting him right off the bat, but watching him at every moment and observing how he acts. We keep a leash on him when he's in the house and he is behind a gate as well which helps us watch him constantly. Starting from very basics with this guy including potty training and crate training even though he is potty trained. Luckily like you my dog is also very well trained so it's been helping him.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> I have had unknown dogs in my home and would never put a new dog into the situations you are. Not on the bed and not into an intense training session. First thing would be to get a full vet exam, including parasite tests even if he already had one with the last owner. He is way too thin. Then I would want to see how he settles in. I had one dog that was very calm and submissive for the first month. Month 2 things started showing up and eventually the dog put teeth on someone. Do you have fostering or adoption experience with unknown German Shepherds? You are in the honeymoon period.


Yes I have fostering experience with GSD's and really base what kind of work I do based on the dog. Like I said in my above post I don't trust new dogs until I feel like I really know them so he is always under control and being watched. Haven't done anything that I personally have felt has pushed him passed his limit and after reading the article that chip posted I am going to make some changes to make sure he feels the most comfortable and not pushed too hard.

Vet check up happens today too! I agree he is far too skinny, my first thought was parasites as well. Second thought was the fact that he's so fluffy, the owners may have not realized he was underweight or they may have no been feeding him enough. I know alot of owners don't know how to properly feed their pets, especially one with a high metabolism. Put he has been put into a better planned diet and we're watching to make sure it's not affecting his digestive system too terribly.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

A little update post; 

After looking at some pictures of Alaskan Shepherds (MalxShepherd) my SO and I agree that, that is what we think he is. He looks very much like the ones I've seen with only very slight differences. I've only heard him make a few sounds but most of them were kind of like a scream lol, very loud high pitch whine bark screams and then he barks like my Shepherd.


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

I see you settled on probably Alaskan Shepherd...but just for the fun of posting this beauty in response to your very first post about wolf hybrids:


I was lucky enough to meet this gorgeous boy a number of times. The owner said he was low content--around 25% or so--mixed with shepherd, mal, and maybe husky. He had previously owned a higher content wolf dog before--around half--and I saw I picture of that one...there was no hiding he had wolf in him. I also saw a picture of his current low content wolf's mother...huge, beautiful 'dog.' 

Some of these photos are very recent (see the snow storm), and some as old as about a year ago. He's a little over 2 years old now in a few pictures, and as young as 1 in a couple.


He's a great dog. Very friendly and welcoming of others (humans & dogs). Definitely trainable/obedient. You could tell there was gsd in there just by the way he was eager to please.
Met him when my dog was around 6 months old and met frequently until mine was around 10 months or so (his was around 2-3 months older than my dog, if I recall correctly. Then he moved away. I miss him and the owner. Great dog and the owner was a very cool guy to talk to while walking around with our boys playing around.
We met at our local giant dog park (used to be a horse farm that you could rent a horse to ride along trails in the woods, so it is indeed very large and not your typical dog park). Some of these photos are actually at the park.

Of course, not all hybrids will be like him.

Anyway, enjoy the pictures.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

In the 5th picture he definitely looks like a wolf. Looking at the head shape he looks wolf like in that picture. But your whole description of him doesn't make him sound like he has wolf in him.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

tail carriage is spitzy , more husky type


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

carmspack said:


> tail carriage is spitzy , more husky type


Yeah but in that 5th pic his head looks like the wolves' in the image below.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Lobo , when I mentioned tail carriage I was talking about the OP's dog with the tail curl over the back .

not typical of GSD . not wolf tail carriage .


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

He is very wolfy looking and he may very well have something like that in him. But i think ill settle on Alaskan Shepherd! So much easier to explain. This boy is absolutely the most friendly. Of course I know he could change, but watching him interact with other dogs and humans has been a treat. He just seems to want to befriend everyone and seems extremely level headed and nothing bothered by much. 

He has finally started to come to his name and will come right when called. It breaks me heart that someone would get rid of him, we have heard him howl once which was too funny and he talks back sometimes. But in general he is very laid back and quiet. 

He is truly a gem. I've only had wonderful things to say about him and everyone he meets just melts. If he was part wolf he'd be the perfect ambassador.

Also taken to the vet and has no microchip, but was in perfect health other then his weight and vet said he needed absolutely no restraints when having his blood drawn. He just stood there and let them do it. As well as letting her check his hips and other areas, no problem. It was a very good day for him.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

Saito said:


> I see you settled on probably Alaskan Shepherd...but just for the fun of posting this beauty in response to your very first post about wolf hybrids:
> 
> 
> I was lucky enough to meet this gorgeous boy a number of times. The owner said he was low content--around 25% or so--mixed with shepherd, mal, and maybe husky. He had previously owned a higher content wolf dog before--around half--and I saw I picture of that one...there was no hiding he had wolf in him. I also saw a picture of his current low content wolf's mother...huge, beautiful 'dog.'
> ...


Oh wow he's beautiful! My guy very well my have something in him, but it's hard to truly know and im happy with just knowing he atleast has Shepherd in him. He's a wonderful boy no matter what he is!


----------

